# Why do parents guilt trip their kids?



## personalgrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't guilt trip my kids but I think the reason most do is because they don't know how else to get thru to their kids. Each child requires something different and rather than taking the time to really get to know what is effective they go to the old standby....guilt. It isn't effective however. All it does is make the child feel bad causing them to have lower self esteem. Or the result may be subservience to the parent in an effort to please. Either way it has a negative outcome. Now you can blame this tactic on their parents or you can hold each person accountable for their actions. Which we all know most ppl are not. If everyone actually took the time to know who they are and what they want, they would be more aware of others needs as well.....that's a tough one for most. Being cognizant of oneself.....hmmmm


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

My old man was a narcissistic mama's baby that never grew up. He was scared of his older brother all his life, and was subservient
to him. Then he would put me down for anything, ending with You're just like <his brother>, He was jealous of any thing I accomplished.
Even when I was an adult he would bring up something from 30 years and say, "You did this. . . "
Why? Because he was a inadequate narcissistic bastard whose mother burns in hell for birthing him.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

It gets the child to stop reacting outwardly, stopping the naughty behavior. What is happening is the child is hurting and retreating inwards.

It's a terrible thing to do. Do not do it. It doesn't teach anything but avoidance. Address the issue and point out the benefits they will get if they do the positive behavior.


----------

